# Creative Pacifier Alternatives?



## twins papa (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm looking for a creative suggestion to perhaps ease my partners mind.

We have recently been blessed with twins and, as you can imagine, it already feels like Mama is nothing but a human pacifier. The demands of feeding two hungry infants is tough enough on a brand new mom, but then one of our little angels also wants to suckle for comfort. We want to do everything to make our sons' experiences here tresson Earth as pleasant and stress free as possible; we are also disgusted by the idea of them sucking on plastic or rubber! At the same time, Mama needs a break once in a while

Any thoughts or creative suggestions to help two devoted parents keep their sanity and not break any golden rules of natural living?







:


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

Have you tried offering your pinkie for the baby(s) to suck on? Lots of babies love that, and its more "natural" than a pacifier. Usually its done upside down, that is, the fingernail is on the baby's tongue.

Congratulations on your twins!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I agree about the pinky. I am under the impression that a clean pinky finger does not cause nipple confusion/nipple preference.

How recently were you blessed?







A baby who wants to nurse constantly is normal and may be about to grow. It is only in Western cultures, a small minority of the world that one would hear the phrase "wanting to use mom as a pacifier."
(Nurses in hospitals are notorious for saying to new parents "don't let the baby use you as a pacifer!" Despite the havoc such bad advice can cause with milk supply.) It is normal if the baby wants to nurse every hour or more, or constantly.

In some cultures moms nurse a child every 25 minutes (one study found) or a few times an hour. These are cultures where not making enough milk is not as common as it is in Western countries.

That said, I HEAR LOUD AND CLEAR when you say breastfeeding is tiring sometimes, especially at first. If the frequent nursing actually hurts, a lactation consultant or La Leche League leader can often help. And since you say you want to give mom a break "once in a while" sounds like you are on the right track, in my humble opinion.

Any artificial nipples can cause sore nipples for mom if the baby gets confused while learning how to nurse. They can actually mis-train (is that a word?







) the sucking muscles...then baby might latch on in a way that hurts mom.

Thank you for supporting Mama...having your support is more important to your partner than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

dh uses the edge of his palm (the side by the pinky...dd picked it out!)

or the crook of a finger other than ihs pinky. he bends his finger and sticks the knuckle in there.

as much as folks say that babies love dad's skin, i t would frustrate my dd. so dad wears a shirt and holds her not in a bf position. otherwi9se she would get pissed off because he had no milk.

good luck to you four!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Our second child really prefered blankets to pacifiers. Especially thermal blankes. Good texture







. Sometimes we would knot one end so that she would have something to suck on and gum. I think she carried around her little "blankie" (peice of cloth) until she was nearly a year.


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

My sons both liked having us help them find their fists. By 2 months they could comfort suck (if needed) and could self-pacify. Neither is a thumb sucker (they're 4y and 9m now...). We never used a pacifier.

You sound like great parents, searching for solid solutions. Best of luck,

Mel


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

No new suggestions. I think the suggestions that were given are good ones. Just wanted to say keep on giving that wonderful support to your dp, and that will make all the difference.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I second Momtwice. I have 2 mo twins that nursed constantly at first, then it slowly started to taper down. This too shall pass! Tell her it will get easier soon! Good suggestions all!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Momtwice_
* It is only in Western cultures, a small minority of the world that one would hear the phrase "wanting to use mom as a pacifier."
(B]*
*
*
*
exactly. I usually point out that mother's are not human pacifiers, pacifiers are fake mothers!!

Sucking provides so many needs right now, besides growth. I usually show dads how to use the pinky too. A recent couple named it the 'pinky binky'.
pinky, pad up , and back in the mouth to the ridge between the soft and hard tissues.

good luck daddy!














*


----------

